# Vape Facts



## Rob Fisher (10/2/16)

https://www.facebook.com/SFATAorg

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phillip868 (11/2/16)

Just what we need, posting to facebook now, then printing and putting up all over the workplace. So tired of all the snide comments about how I am killing myself faster with that "stuff". Vape ON!!


----------



## Nightwalker (11/2/16)

#1 what about NET?


----------



## blujeenz (11/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> #1 what about NET?


STC, but NET is a euphemism for nicotine, whereas tobacco generally refers to the whole leaf.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

